# Backer board tip for rhinestone templates!



## missblueyes (Aug 7, 2012)

I just thought I would share a little tip as to what I use as backer board... I know you can order them but I didn't so I improvised. I Make trophies and sublimate on the metal to make the plates so I have lots of scraps laying around and a plate shear to cut it with. so I just cut my metal to the size I want my template and stick my hartco to it! they stack and store nicely and are durable. you could also ask a local metal shop or HAVAC place if they have extra sheet metal around and they could shear it to size for you. its relatively inexpensive considering what other things cost


----------

